# Looking for a taxidermist - Lapeer



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Looking for a taxidermist within 25 miles of lapeer. Interested in a shoulder mount and looking for somone that does good work. 

Also, never had a deer mounted before. How should I care for the head/cape until I can get it to the taxi? Surprised their isn't a sticky on this subject. 

Thanks!


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I completely understand you wanting a taxidermist close to your home. That said, it may be that there is no one as close as 25 miles or no one GOOD within 25 miles of you. My recommendation is that you make your top priority "a GOOD" taxidermist, even if you have to make a long drive. Where I live there are 5 taxidermists within 20 miles of my home and IMO none of them would do a shoulder mount i would be happy with. I've SEEN their work, and that's what you really should do too. SEE shoulder mounts by a prospective taxidermist.
As far as care before taking it to a taxidermist, not much of a choice. Assuming you lack the knowledge to remove the cape AS NECESSARY FOR MOUNTING, you should skin the cape from the carcass starting from BEHIND THE FRONT LEGS and all the way up to the lower jaw. Then cut the head off of the neck as close to the jaw/skull as you can. Roll the hide up to the head and freeze it all in a garbage bag. You need a LOT of freezer space for something that bulky. Frozen that way will give you plenty of time to shop for a taxidermist. Good luck.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

shalvis in Roseville,he does BEAUTIFUL work.Had a few done by him,check him out


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

fishdip said:


> shalvis in Roseville,he does BEAUTIFUL work.Had a few done by him,check him out


They have a location in Armada also.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Travis Walle at Majestic Taxidermy in scottville is one of the best whitetail guys in the state.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/taxedermylist_85724_7.PDF?updated=12312011


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

X2 on shalvis


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I'llbeoutside said:


> They have a location in Armada also.


GO to Roseville location


----------

